# The Promotion Thread



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2020)

Army competitive category for LTC, in case someone you know is on the list (attached)


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 25, 2020)

A lot of good people on this list. I'm excited to see their BCAP results and final CSL list.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 25, 2020)

Damn....I didn't make it  

Congrats to the new Light Colonels!


----------

